# wee foal test



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

so after stalking my poor mare for three days I finally caught urine in a clean mason jar. followed all directions to the letter...sigh...the only thing I am hoping I did wrong is as I dripped drops into the well slowly, I may have added one drop too many, although when it hit the c line I gently poured out the extra drop...what do you think? is it possibly a false positive? how sensitive are these to an extra drop or so? has anyone else ever used these


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep she is bred. Ive used wee foal a lot and they are very accurate with the 120. Ive used the 38 with difficult to read results.
Only ONE false positive out of all the tests Ive used, however it had a ghost line so truely was a negative.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder if this would work with goats??


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

A friend for years always used human pregnancy tests on her mares and they were always accurate.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I just did one about 3 days ago. I had to pen up my mini in a cement floor stall. The only urine I could suck up ( hoping it was urine! ) was very muddy and dirty. My test looked just like yours (positive) and it was a 120. Hopefully its true that they are very acurate!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

sigh..unplanned pregancy, I just got her in trade four or five months back, she is a doll and I love her, but as the fellow is driving away he says out the window "in the interest of full disclosure, she was out with a stallion" what?!!! she is 16, I wouldn't worry about it....what?!! oh, also a jack, but he was pretty young, so I wouldn't worry...what??!!!!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Of course he wouldn't worry about it - he doesn't own her anymore! Oh dear!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Did he give you any idea when she may be due? Can you post pics? Maybe we can help you. I know wee foal 120 will give correct results from 120-300 days. 
So shes at least 5 months...or could be due this spring...
That can make a big difference on what she needs nutritionally...


Best wishes on your mini lazergrl.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. I got her at an auction so they are always a suprise I guess.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

thats it, I have no frigging idea when she may have been bred, will take some pictures, she was a chub when I got her which is why I put her on a diet. her bag looks bigger than I would think was normal on a mare, but then again that may be because she has had a foal before, who knows?!! I have not seen any kickings, how along are they when they start moving about?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== So shes at least 5 months...or could be due this spring...
That can make a big difference on what she needs nutritionally... ===


My menu has been the same for many, many years for horses/mules/donkeys -- open, pregnant, lactating mares, foals, geldings, sire. A good sized broodmare herd.

There were no pregnancy problems, no abortions, no vet needed. All healthy foals.

All I've fed and still do is 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) and Bermuda grass hay -- both free choice fed. For oldsters who have lost some teeth, I feed DE and Mountain Sunrise all Bermuda pellets. They're tiny and soft enough to be gummed.

I've never confined my livestock; they roam free on acreage. When I was raising the babies, the land I had at that time also had mountains on it. Made great legs/hooves/bodies. 

Two weeks before delivery, I put the mares in their foaling area. Each had 1/2 acre with a loafing shed (3 sides and a roof). None of the mares delivered inside. Their choice. When the foals were 3 weeks old they and their mom were turned back out with the herd.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

when I got her four months ago


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Pretty... Can you get a recent picture for us? And Udder pics, that way you can compare.


Rogo, Ive used DE also with very good results. However I still believe mares nutritional requirement grow in the last trimester, as well as after foaling. Some folks dont have many acres for them. So its all based on individual needs. 

I strongly recommend separate area as she starts looking closer. Some mares bag up 8 weeks in advance and some in the last few days. 
My welsh mare bagged up in a week, testing ready on calcium, and all but ready on ph. ( till the day she foaled, then it dropped to ready) 
I personally attend every foaling 'just in case' but prefer to let my mare do the work, assist only if necessary. I do watch on Barn cam,so as not to miss anything.
But thats just me


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't understand how a human pregnancy test would work in horses. Human pregnancy tests confirm the presence of hCG (_human_ chorionic gonadotropin).


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I don't understand how a human pregnancy test would work in horses. Human pregnancy tests confirm the presence of hCG ===


Neither do I, but I know several who have used them for years. I'm not that anxious; I'll know in due time! )


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

recent pictures


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Look at that baby belly.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm could be suspicious... Hows her udder looking?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

ShyAnne said:


> Hmmm could be suspicious... Hows her udder looking?


Bigger than a maiden mare but perhaps normal for a mare who has had a foal before, she is not by any stretch bagged up, will try and get a picture tomorrow...Friday we go to the vet for ultrasound (unless her mighty fatness can't fit on the trailer, then he comes to the little farm) maybe he will only see too much hay


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol, I dont think so...sure looks like a baby bump to meeeee 

I just love her kind eye.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

either she's pregnant or you've got her on the wrong diet! she's a nice looking mare.


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

Well I think the question is now Blue or Pink. Maybe a pool for when?? Cute mare.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm with Denise. 
Thar be a baybee in thar!

Either that or a really large watermelon


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I'm with Denise.
> Thar be a baybee in thar!
> 
> Either that or a really large watermelon


A sideways feed barrel.. tehehe


So let's see... Either a mustang or a donkey for a sire. My what interesting options to ponder! (I wonder if long ears would show up on the ultrasound?)


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got a longer legged gelding built like her!!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

wolffeathers said:


> A sideways feed barrel.. tehehe
> 
> 
> So let's see... Either a mustang or a donkey for a sire. My what interesting options to ponder! (I wonder if long ears would show up on the ultrasound?)


Sire is vague for sure, the mustang is black, I guess... at least that is the rumor. She isn't fancy but cute and good natured and just a gem. I am both excited and anxious, at first I was dismayed and in denial (clearly, how does a fairly experienced horse person not decide to test before now) but now I might be a bit disapointed if she is not - fortunately a mut of what ever kind will be well loved here. I should do a pool, but it is such a crap shoot I would not know where to begin, I will be interested on guesses as to how far she might be along from the pics, but I know that is a swag since who knows how she would normally look


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I think she is gorgeous!

She reminds me of a really sweet one-eyed Morgan/QH mare I had as a child. The true definition of a babysitter when it came to horses. She didn't have papers or two functioning eyes and had a little bit of a club foot, but that little more was worth her weight in gold!


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

wolffeathers said:


> I think she is gorgeous!
> 
> She reminds me of a really sweet one-eyed Morgan/QH mare I had as a child. The true definition of a babysitter when it came to horses. She didn't have papers or two functioning eyes and had a little bit of a club foot, but that little more was worth her weight in gold!


thanks WF, have had nicer looking, more expensive and fanciers animals in my time, but she is definately a prize and I was blessed to find her, extra bundle or no...


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

wolffeathers said:


> A sideways feed barrel.. tehehe
> 
> 
> So let's see... Either a mustang or a donkey for a sire. My what interesting options to ponder! (I wonder if long ears would show up on the ultrasound?)


Probably. They'd be all rolled up on top of it's head though. 

A good friend bought a mare that had been bred to another friend's TWH stallion. The mare seemed to come back in heat and was bred to a jack. My friend HATED the idea of getting a mule- I LOVED the idea. So much so that I bought her a donkey hat at TSC that brayed when you pressed it's ears  

Ended up being a TWH, though. Dang it.


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

I strongly recommend separate area as she starts looking closer. Some mares bag up 8 weeks in advance and some in the last few days. 
My welsh mare bagged up in a week, testing ready on calcium, and all but ready on ph. ( till the day she foaled, then it dropped to ready) 
I personally attend every foaling 'just in case' but prefer to let my mare do the work, assist only if necessary. I do watch on Barn cam,so as not to miss anything.
But thats just me [/QUOTE]

I have her out in the pasture by herself (I normally rest the pasture all winter, I have a very small place, will take some doing the spring to restore it) with my jersey heifer baby. I need to put up at least a shed, maybe a loose box. the loafing sheds I have are too narrow


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

well, its official, I am going to be a horsey grandmother.....she is between five and seven months, really too far along for more accurate than that...fortunately I have lots of time to get ready....


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats great! Gives you time to prepare 

IMO she looks closer to 7 months...


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

ShyAnne said:


> Thats great! Gives you time to prepare
> 
> IMO she looks closer to 7 months...


I think you are right...I plan to be ready in one month, just to be sure! I hope she is only that, she looks huge to me!! denial is a marvelous thing, isn't it? as I walk her up from the pasture, the vet raises and eyebrow and says dryly "you want me to see if THAT horse is pregnant?" of course, I insist, could be a hay belly, you never know...he sighs, pulls out the ultrasound machine, and proceeds to clean her out for the exam, after two minutes he stops, takes off his glove and starts packing up the machine, I say hey, what about the ultrasound, he says, Janice I am not going to waste your money, I just petted the foal on the head, congratulations! he said it was too big for an ultrasound to do much good.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahhaha, heads facing the exit door hmmmmm...LOL all you need is 2 feet 
I would check her for udder changes daily. Certainly wouldnt hurt. 
I am secretly hoping for long eared baby...


----------

